# Wiring turn and Park signal lights 2005 F250 w/Fisher plow



## Blizzard78 (Dec 21, 2006)

Hi
Can anyone shed some light on where and how to best wire the turn signals and park lights of 2005 F250 . I have a Fisher plow Minute mount two which is brand new with brand new harness. Directions are a little vague as to where the connection points are locaed for these lights any help would be greatly appreciated
Thanks


----------



## iakentdoz (Dec 20, 2005)

Looks like the left turn is light green/white and the right turn is white/light blue and markers are brown. Hope this helps.


----------

